# [Wet Thumb Forum]-Bleach dip and Java fern



## captain (May 12, 2006)

Can java fern survive a bleach dip or is it too delicate?

-Steve
See profile for tank info


----------



## captain (May 12, 2006)

Can java fern survive a bleach dip or is it too delicate?

-Steve
See profile for tank info


----------



## Hawkeye (Aug 20, 2004)

Check out topic "Can I dump nana into peroxide" I have some pics after a bleach bath. I use to give my Ferns a bath allot before I killed off the BBA.

Hawk

Trust But Verify «*»®


----------



## captain (May 12, 2006)

I just wanted to make sure java fern was not to sensitive/delicate for a bleach bath. I gave my anubias and java fern a bath today because of an insidious fuzz algae attack.

-Steve
See profile for tank info


----------



## Jon Mulzer (Mar 9, 2003)

Java fern is built like a tank. I have heard tales of it being stuck in a bucket of water in a closet with no light for a couple of weeks (wasn't it Vicki who said so?) and it was still green and vibrant. It is one of those plants you almost can't kill.

Disclaimer: Any errors in spelling, tact, or fact are transmission errors.


----------



## jpmtotoro (Feb 13, 2003)

actually i've succesfully bleached a ton of plants... actually everything in my tank







some stuff can't be in there as long as other stuff... but lots of stuff can live through quick dips. don't apply my experience to very very delicate plants though! just... semi hardy at least.


----------

